# Amoeba helmet light on a POC helmet



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Got a chance to fit one of my Amoeba lights to a customers new POC helmet. I thought it turned out super clean.

































***


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

Nice!!

Great pics too.


----------



## fire0814 (Apr 29, 2015)

How can I get one if those for my POC??? Current setup is quite bulky


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey fire0814 - thanks for the interest. If you would send me an email to [email protected] then I will send you some information about myself and the lights that I build. I have been building and supporting my Amoeba lights for over 7 years now. They are very small and light weight - the light head on the one pictured measures 1 1/2" long x 1 1/2" wide x 3/4" tall and weighs 43 grams. The two cell battery pack weighs about 115 grams so the total weight comes in around 160 grams! I am using the latest Cree XP-G2's for helmets and Cree XM-L2's for bars.









****


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks phenomenal, I had no idea how small it was, took like the 3rd time looking. Either that or your customer has a giant head


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks good scar! 

I was going to try and build your light a long time ago, but the thread was gone. I don't know if that was on purpose, but I would understand not wanting to give up your intellectual property for free. I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

manbeer said:


> ....I had no idea how small it was, took like the 3rd time looking.


Tiny helmet lights can be kind of fun. I went on a group ride a few years ago with a bar light and one of my tiny helmet lights. I rode over to introduce myself to the ride leader and one of the first things he did was glance up at my helmet and say "you're really gonna want a helmet light for this ride". I said "no problem" and switched it on. He hadn't seen it on the helmet at first glance.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh I LOVE tiny low profile helmet lights. I originally started with an mj808 (like I'm sure a lot of us did) but found that beyond a few hours the high mount and weight bothered my neck. Switched to the gloworm and it was a huge improvement. This looks even better!


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

manbeer said:


> Oh I LOVE tiny low profile helmet lights. ... Switched to the gloworm and it was a huge improvement. This looks even better!


I'd vote the Amoeba as better than a Gloworm. Scar has to be one of the more active night riders I've ever heard of. He has figured out what works for serious and frequent use. He then builds what he's learned into each light.

Of course, that doesn't come with a cheap price tag. If I didn't build my own lights, I'd be an Amoeba customer. As with all component choices for my bikes, I prefer dependable performance and reliability over cheap price.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words guys, really means alot :thumbsup:



****


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I will be in touch in the future, once emitter technology makes another advance or two and it makes sense for me to upgrade...although it's always a temptation I must resist. I see a blog listed but is there a site with any more info?


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Very cool manbeer. Just a head up, Cree just released a new domeless XP-L 










The best way to find out my what my current offerings are is to shoot me an email. I like to make contact with people so I can learn a little about them and their needs as well as tell then a little about myself.

****


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Oops, almost forgot to mention that I am able to upgrade any light I have ever built to the latest and greatest LED's that I am using at that time for a very small cost. No need to have to continue buying new lights every time a new LED is released :thumbsup:


****


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn it. I know once I send the email it's as good as bought and I already have 17 light heads. I really hate myself for what I'm about to do...


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

manbeer said:


> Damn it. I know once I send the email it's as good as bought and I already have 17 light heads. I really hate myself for what I'm about to do...


You won't regret it, especially as Jay can upgrade them ad infinitum.


----------

